# Luther Head NBA Rookie Photo Shoot



## Brian34Cook

Go to seach and enter Luther Head and you'll get more photos.. Sorry about that GettyImages wording on it but that's where I got em.. Sorry if this is old.. 

*Luther Head:*

























*Deron Williams/Luther Head:*


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

So is Head wearing #4 or Swift?


----------



## tone wone

KokoTheMonkey said:


> So is Head wearing #4 or Swift?


 probably Swift


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

swift is


----------



## 绿野飞仙

then what about Head?


----------



## Blazer Freak

绿野飞仙 said:


> then what about Head?


It's great.


----------



## 绿野飞仙

eh...i mean what about Head's number? 
already picked?


----------



## Hakeem

I never realized that jerseys are so long...


----------



## CrackerJack

you shouldve seen shaq's it was taller than the Miami GM


----------



## FanOfAll8472

Hakeem said:


> I never realized that jerseys are so long...


 Looks terrible when they don't tuck them in...


----------



## 绿野飞仙

And feel terrible when they tuck them in...


----------



## CrackerJack

so who will get the 4? head or swift?


----------

